
Show HN: Maildown – markdown based email API - chris140957
https://maildown.dev?v=2
======
chris140957
Hi, creator of Maildown here. I built this as a no-nonsense way to send
transactional emails via an API, for those who aren't fussed about tracking
clicks or playing with WYSIWYG editors, and instead just want to fire out
cleanly formatted emails quickly via REST, using markdown syntax for
simplicity.

Hope you like it

------
tdeck
I really like this! Seems like a great way to quickly add email to a side
project. I've definitely experienced fighting with HTML email styling and been
like "where did those 2 hours go?"

~~~
chris140957
Thanks, Ive done a few side projects too and always end up thinking the exact
same thing myself and its very frustrating. Especially when half the time, all
I'm trying to do is get a user to verify their email address

~~~
tdeck
Amused to see this quote on the landing page. Good luck with the project!

------
valuearb
Very cool!

~~~
chris140957
Thanks

